# Happy Birthday Chris Harper



## vulcan75001 (Jun 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday Chris...
Hope ya have a great day......


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 29, 2007)

Happy birthday Chris!! Have a great day!


----------



## meowey (Jun 29, 2007)

Many happy returns of the day!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## smokincowboy (Jun 29, 2007)

Happy birthday Chris may you and your family have a great day


----------



## watery eyes (Jun 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday Chris......


----------



## triple b (Jun 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday Chris & many more!


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Jun 29, 2007)

Happy Birthay Chris!... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ...And Many Happy Returns of the Day!!...


----------



## tonto1117 (Jun 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday Chris!!!! Hope you have the best one yet!!


----------



## desert smokin (Jun 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday Chris. Have a great day and see if you can stretch through the weekend. If you don't deserve it who does.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Jun 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday Chris.  Enjoy your day.


----------



## squeezy (Jun 29, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Chris ... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











*

*and many more!*


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 29, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHRIS


----------



## ultramag (Jun 29, 2007)

Happy B-day and many returns Chris!


----------



## buddy (Jun 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday Chris. H ave a great one.


----------



## ron50 (Jun 29, 2007)

Happy B'Day Chris. Many many more. Enjoy!


----------



## low&slow (Jun 29, 2007)

Happy birthday to you, Happy birthday to you, Happy birthday dear Chris, Happy birthday to you.......and many more.


----------



## jts70 (Jun 29, 2007)

HAppy Birthday e youhave great one!!


----------



## chris_harper (Jun 29, 2007)

thanks y'all. i have to work this evening, yuck. but after 11 pm tonight, i am off until monday week. 9 days straight off. yippee!!


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 29, 2007)

Sounds like a smokin' good time!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jun 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday Chris, I wish you could be smoking today


----------



## chris_harper (Jun 29, 2007)

i will be smoking next week. it is still raining here. my mom got 3" tues and wed this week. her pond is full and still water running into it. we are supposed to have rain until like mon or tues next week.


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 29, 2007)

Happy B-day Chris hope you enjoy it and those 9 days off. Hope that smoker is ready for the smoke-a-holic marathon!

Keep Smokin


----------



## chris_harper (Jun 30, 2007)

here i am holding some goodies i got today, and wearing the apron my wife got me today. i also got a couple of camo do-rags from hunter. i wear do-rags to work, because it is so hot at work. the do-rag soaks up the sweat, and a cap just lets my hair get soaking wet from the sweat, and it runs down my face.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 30, 2007)

Happy belated b-day Chris, hope ya had a good one


----------



## cajun_1 (Jun 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday Chris.


----------



## t-bone tim (Jun 30, 2007)

Happy birthday Chris, hope you had a good one bud


----------

